# General > The Literature Network >  New Forum Software Issues

## Admin

First of all I want to say that I am really excited about this new forum software -- this can really take the forum to the next level. We recently passed 10,000 posts and now we have some new toys to play with.

Everyone should visit their user controlpanel located here:

http://www.online-literature.com/forums/usercp.php?s=

(or you can find a link to it at the top of the screen).

Here you will find all your personal settings. I recommend that under options everyone select to browse the board with cookies and to remember you every time you visit so you don't have to log in (assuming you're not on a shared computer).

You will also be able to update your signature and avatar under options.

The upgrade is not 100% yet, so you will see some aesthetic changes over the next few days. If you notice anything wrong or have any questions please post here.

----------


## den

No issues so far, looks great!

----------


## Azoic

More smilies!!! Also I notice junior and senior member ratings are these new? What sort of criteria do you use to determine?

----------


## den

I love the `Post Quick Reply' feature.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Azoic

Yeah Quick post is nice. Sorry if I was a bit short in my last post. I really like the new format.

----------


## den

I use vBulletin Version 2.3.2 on a few other forums I frequent, it seems to be really popular software.

----------


## crisaor

I'm sure the new software has more tools available, but I don't like it  :Frown:  . I feel uncomfortable. I preferred the old way.
Anyway, maybe I just have a problem when dealing with change. Nevermind.

----------


## den

Uhm, I've noticed that all my Private Messages have vaporised. Not that I _really mind_, it's your bandwidth and my Inbox and Sentbox were maxed out, but I'm wondering if they're gone forever? As I had a few I hadn't responded to.

----------


## Admin

The Junior/Senior ratings are new but not permanent. I will change them to so.mething more in genre "Bookmark, Book Worm, Bibliophile." When you get to a certain number of posts (200 I think) you can specify your own title, as den has done.

----------


## sloegin

Nifty.
Admin, you've sure been busy today.

----------


## Koa

EEEK! Changes at first make me so disorientated... I'll need some time to get used to it. That's cool tho, I adore the quick reply thingy, and we finally have my favurite smiley, I was missing it:  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

> _Originally posted by Admin_ 
> *The Junior/Senior ratings are new but not permanent. I will change them to so.mething more in genre "Bookmark, Book Worm, Bibliophile." When you get to a certain number of posts (200 I think) you can specify your own title, as den has done.*


and HOW do I do that? Write my own rating, that is... I like this kind of personal touches, like signatures etc, so I'd be glad to change mine as den did, but I don't know how...  :Rolleyes:   :Confused:   :Cool:

----------


## Koa

Uh forget it, I found it...  :Smile: 

Btw we can put birthdays now... Cool I love birthdays, now I can send happy byrthdays to everyone! (pleeease everybody show your birthday, I think you can hide the year if you're sensitive about that  :Wink: )

----------


## Admin

Check under your user cp, either under the "profile" or "options" tab. There are alot of options in there.

----------


## Koa

Thanks, I'd already found it  :Smile:  Thanks anyway.

----------


## den

Ok..  :Frown:  now my screen is all wonky, with toggle bar at the bottom so the screen is pushed a few inches to the right  :Confused:  I haven't changed my screen resoloution.

----------


## Admin

Toggle bar? What browser do you use?

----------


## den

I switch between Netscape 7 and IE because I have issues with both of them... it's still happening with Netscape but not IE... oops I meant `scrollbar'.

----------


## Admin

Hmm. Netscape 7 is a wee bit old now. You should download a new version of Mozilla. It is what Netscape has turned into. It is working in Mozilla. http://www.mozilla.org

----------


## den

Oh man! another change...  :Tongue:  Yes I know of Mozilla, but is that what you'd recommend as best to view this forum with?

----------


## Admin

As much as I dislike Microsoft -- IE is probably the best.

----------


## Koa

Ahem... How do I know which are the threads I haven't read?  :Wink:  I mean, in the old version the things with new posts were bright, so I knew which ones had nothing new... How does it work now? I noticed books near the subforums, that's cool, but I haven't understood if I can recognise the topic with new posts, or not?

----------


## Admin

Books connotate new topics in a subforum.

An open envelope means a topic has new posts.

In any forum screen, scrolling to the bottom will show you a legend for the icons used on that screen.

----------


## DumbLikeAPoet

Only Problem I have with it is the avatar size is smaller than it used to be. Is there anyway you could up it to 120 x 120? It wouldn't be that much of a bandwidth problem.....

Jonus

----------


## den

nevermind...  :Eek:

----------


## den

So, you put someone in your Ignore List, and while you can't read what they actually typed in their post, you can still see their name in the succession of posts in a particular topic. It would be great to not see them at all.  :Frown:

----------


## Admin

Sorry, thats not possible to my knowledge.

----------


## Koa

> _Originally posted by Admin_ 
> *Books connotate new topics in a subforum.
> 
> An open envelope means a topic has new posts.
> 
> In any forum screen, scrolling to the bottom will show you a legend for the icons used on that screen.*


Aaah I see. Thanks very much  :Smile:

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Can you edit private messages? I have yet to discover the button.

----------


## Admin

nope, once they are sent they are sent.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Is there any way to increase the text limit on private messages? 1,000 characters is only a few paragraphs.

----------


## den

I was wondering if you could tell us how many messages are allowed in one's inbox and sentbox. I've been getting messages that I can't send messages to others because of full inboxes for example. It would be great to know what the limits are...  :Frown:

----------


## Admin

I'll check on the limits.

Remember through that saved sent items and return receipts count towards your total -- so you can delete those.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

The old software was more expedient.

----------


## den

It still had it's limits too however, it would `bump' the bottom messages off the page and into ether when inbox or outbox got filled.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

at least then you could send private messages.

----------


## den

Indeed you could still send, unbeknownst to missing all those old pms one possibly wanted to save. And my head is full of ether, it was starting to hurt!  :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Who's the wiser here?

----------


## den

Me of course.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Is that why you're naked in that picture?

----------


## Admin

For now I've increased the PM saved limit to 100 messages.

I've increased the size limit per PM to 2000.

----------


## DumbLikeAPoet

> _Originally posted by DumbLikeAPoet_ 
> *Only Problem I have with it is the avatar size is smaller than it used to be. Is there anyway you could up it to 120 x 120? It wouldn't be that much of a bandwidth problem.....
> 
> Jonus*


BUMP  :Smile:

----------


## Admin

I don't think the avatar size was ever 120x120 and I think that is too large.

----------


## den

Yay! Ta...





> _Originally posted by Admin_ 
> *For now I've increased the PM saved limit to 100 messages.
> 
> I've increased the size limit per PM to 2000.*

----------


## Stanislaw

Some of the old smileys are gone, I kind of miss them.

----------


## Jay

Yeah, where did all the old good smileys go??? *sob*

----------

